# anyone allergic to Arbonne RE9 eye cream?



## Lani (Sep 11, 2005)

I tried a sample of the Arbonne RE9 under eye cream before bed. The next morning I woke up with an allergic reaction. I had a puffy, red, itchy, painful rash under my eyes! It went away in a few days. I have never had a reaction from anything on my face before. Arbonne is supposed to be the greatest thing since they don't use a lot of chemicals others use. Has anyone had this problem with their eye cream?


----------



## jmg (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lani* I tried a sample of the Arbonne RE9 under eye cream before bed. The next morning I woke up with an allergic reaction. I had a puffy, red, itchy, painful rash under my eyes! It went away in a few days. I have never had a reaction from anything on my face before. Arbonne is supposed to be the greatest thing since they don't use a lot of chemicals others use. Has anyone had this problem with their eye cream? Are you allergic to any fruits, nuts, herbs? Because Arbonne products are made from all of these things and this might cause you to get a rash and have an allergic reaction. It also should be used sparingly, a little goes a long way. I use the product and the only time I heard of this happening was when the person was allergic to a certain flower. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Lani (Sep 11, 2005)

Jennifer: Thank you for the info. I am not allergic to these things (that I am aware of at this time) but it is good to know. I don't know of any flowers I am allergic to but I am allergic to pollen. Do you know what kind of flowers are in the eye cream? Thanks. Lani

Originally Posted by *jmg* Are you allergic to any fruits, nuts, herbs? Because Arbonne products are made from all of these things and this might cause you to get a rash and have an allergic reaction. It also should be used sparingly, a little goes a long way. I use the product and the only time I heard of this happening was when the person was allergic to a certain flower. I hope this helps!!


----------



## jmg (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lani* Jennifer: Thank you for the info. I am not allergic to these things (that I am aware of at this time) but it is good to know. I don't know of any flowers I am allergic to but I am allergic to pollen. Do you know what kind of flowers are in the eye cream? Thanks. Lani I will name a few of its ingredients: Cucumber Extact, Clover flower extact, Ginseg Root extact, Sesame seed oil, Licorice root extact, Rosemary leaf extact, Citrus oil (orange). These are only a few but you can look on their website to see the full list. www.arbonne.com


----------



## Colleen (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I feel so bad for you! It is sooooo ironic that you posted about the eye creme, I was just talking with a few clients this morning about how the RE9 eye creme is the only thing that DOESN'T make us itch. I personally know exactly how aweful it feels when you have a reaction like that. I have been telling everyone about the RE9 because I have had such a good experience with it.

Arbonne products all go through extensive testing before they are introduced to the marketplace. Repeat insult patch tests are the primary method of testing and Arbonne will not market a product unless there is a zero reaction. A 3 or 4 out 10 is the accepted level of irritation that is allowed in the US.

Since you had such a nasty reaction I would venture that it might be either the Citrus oil or the clover. Did you use it in conjunction with another product? The reason I ask is that I use the entire RE9 system and I recently used Philosophy "The Present" and broke out terrible and I was an itchy mess! I went back to the Arbonne about face and Bare Escentuals and I was fine. For some reason the Philosophy and the RE9 where a really bad mix for me.


----------



## Lani (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for writing. I feel bad saying it could be Arbonne and I hope I'm wrong because all my friends sell it and I hear it's great. I wonder if it could have been something else but not sure. What is the Philosophy stuff and Bare Essentials you wrote about? Lani


----------



## vonnnie (Sep 30, 2013)

I tried the Arbonne eye cream last Monday, I still can barely open my eyes and the skin around my eyes feels like sand paper.  I am not usually allergic to fruits or vegetables, tried this because it was "natural" what a mistake.  Now I am using Jojo oil only around my eyes after seeing dermatologist.  I was told it was a severe allergic reaction and to immediately throw out the Arbonne. Ugh!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm still suffering from an allergic reaction/contact dermatitis from the arbonne re9 line, and it's been months since I used the product. So it caused permanent damage to my face, and I STILL have to wake up to red puffy and itchy eyes months later... Anyhow, I'm pursuing a class action lawsuit against them and was wondering if you'd like to join? Email me if interested at [email protected]


----------

